# Looking Dapper



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Boo loves his new tie his groomer gave him.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Very dapper. Your groomer did a great job.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Well, I love Boo's tie, too! Very nice! 

Boo looks very handsome.:wub:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Belle likes the tie. Watch out he is to handsome now.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice cut and the tie is really nice too. Boo looks very handsome.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Watch out Belle, Boo is a ladies man! We love our groomer here in Florida. The one in Ohio is just okay -doesn't polish him off.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I absolutely love this!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

He looks so handsome! I showed that pic to Ron and he thought it was riley! Even though their haircuts are different.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Such a cutie!!!

Haha! Looks like they are all dapper these days







. Maybe we need a dapper dudes thread!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Aren't they cute. Yes, we need a dapper thread.



summergirl1973 said:


> Such a cutie!!!
> 
> Haha! Looks like they are all dapper these days
> 
> ...


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

:wub: Boo looks so handsome, love the tie! :tender:


Bridget your two look adorable as well in their ties! :wub:


----------



## Dgauthier (Jun 3, 2016)

That’s adorable!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Malts4metoo (Jul 31, 2017)

Love the ties!


----------

